# Bear #"s in Gladwin and Baldwin BMU's



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

It's common to take 8-10 points to pull a tag in these two BMU's. 

That said, I was speaking to a guy from McBain the other day and he mentioned that the bear pop. in his area was definitely on the rise and he (stating several instances of problem bears) made the comment "I can't understand why the NRC won't raise quotas".

What do guys that live there think,know,see? Is there a bear on every forty as the guy I spoke with would have me believe, or are the #'s consistent for the # of tags issued?


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

i have ALOT of family in gladwin and they all see bear all the time out of town aways but still gladwin in fact NETTLETON RD. is most all my family


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Not so much around McBain.. They are there but not in exorbinate numbers.. My family is all from McBain & Marion and they dont ever see any.. And our farms are well over 1000 acres farmed.. Lake City and north, east and west have a healthy population.. Cadillac and its surrounding areas.. I know my grandma lives over in between Leroy and Luther and she has had alot of them over there.. One they put a 500 lb trap out for one to remove it and it would not fit..


----------



## lscha (Mar 22, 2009)

I think they are escaping your BMU's.  I just got one on a trailcam in Evart for the first time in the 25 years I've been hunting there.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone think the # of permits issued is to low? Based on bear #'s not desire to draw a tag....


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

kshafer said:


> Does anyone think the # of permits issued is to low? Based on bear #'s not desire to draw a tag....


 Nope !! Too many tags in some areas ..


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

leave our bears alone in baldwin unit...... us dog runners prefer to chase them and let them go... don't need any killers over hear


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Is this a joke?? Hope so.. 

Given the opportunity there will be one less bear in the woods for you to chase after my hunt.. Sorry dude but after waiting 9 years for this tag I am not about to watch boo boo come in and eat and think to myself I better not shoot him cause Coyote Dave needs a bear to run..:lol:


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

just joking dude... good luck.... cut a 6.5 inch track this weekend .... to big to chase anyway... he is in the area you will be hunting...


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Good to hear that.. I thought you were being serious for a minute!! :lol:

6.5" pad is a huge bear so not sure exactly where you cut it but if you say its in the area I will be hunting it gives me something to look forward to if he sticks around! 

You know the guys I am hunting with? Where I am hunting? :16suspect

Heck I dont even know where I am hunting yet!! :lol: Excited to find out though..


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

yup the first time I ever seen a bear!!!well face to face:yikes::yikes::yikes: checking my deer tracks that day...and lit the bonfire the bbq and the beer...well about 4 am I heard a scratching...thought maybe ****..and then nature called so walked out side went to do my business and low and behold:yikes::yikes::yikes:he ran like hell,thank god!!!but it was cool!!!never seen a bear before then and been hunting for 20 years deer that is!!!but 9 years for a permit???edit reason> and found bee hive and hole dug up next to tailor next day...which was really cool and the hive was huge with bees crawling all around it 2 weeks ago....


----------



## boxtopadam (Jul 19, 2012)

Is there any one who could help me out with bear hunting gladwin. Also i would be willing to pay someone to bait a few spots for this 2012 bear hunting season. 

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

boxtopadam said:


> Is there any one who could help me out with bear hunting gladwin. Also i would be willing to pay someone to bait a few spots for this 2012 bear hunting season.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adam


north of m-61 from 3rivers road east to the fire lane..check the map of that area..they say there is bear in that area,something about 3 ponds and a cedar marsh..could be worth a look if you ask me..


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

you ever run any bear off franksmith road between chase an luther i do a little bow hunting around there an there are a few bears in that area just curious.


----------

